# Westies and beef



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

While doing a little research on feeding my upcoming bundle of joy I came across a site that said Westies are often allergic (or intolerant?) of beef. I couldn't find any other information to back this up so I'm pretty much disregarding it, but I figured I'd check here and see if anyone else has heard anything about that. 

Though I'm trying out a new food right now, I typically feed a beef formula because it's completely chicken free and it seems that chicken causes Tiki to have loose poopies which are so fun to pick up. I'm hoping to keep them both on the same food which will likely end up being beef based. This is my first Westie, and really my first small dog so it'll be a whole new world to me


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would disregard it as well. They are dogs, and dogs are rarely allergic or intolerant to meats. Usually its something else within the food. Its nearly impossible to narrow it down to the true culprit in commercial dog foods because they have so many ingredients in them. It could even be attributed to a combination of different ingredients reacting with each other that elicit an allergic/intolerance response by the body.

I would say that if you have allergy/intolerance prone dogs that you should really try a very limited ingredient diet so you know exactly what is going into your dog's system. I think California naturals is a pretty limited ingredient food. But I will also say that red meats are better for dogs, so a beef based diet would be more appropriate for any dog.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok thanks. I figured it was probably pretty baseless since I could only find that one website making any mention of it. After reading that I did a big search online and found absolutely nothing else. I'd guess that person's dog didn't do well on beef so they decided it was all westies. 

I get to go see her again on Wednesday. I can't wait! 3 more weeks until she comes home :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck with the wait. I have 6 days now LOL


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

How exciting! What kind are you getting? Another dane? Tiki has always loved danes. When she was little she seemed obsessed with them. Even if they were on tv, she'd stop whatever she was doing and sit in front to watch. 

The biggest lap dogs, right? :wink:

I thought I'd enjoy the calm before the storm, but I'm just getting excited and impatient, lol! And today my daughter finally approved a name: Miss Lola Lollipop! Yes, I come up with some strange names, Tiki's full name is Dr. Tiki Bodega :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes! We are Dane people through and through! Here are some pictures we took just last week!

Picasa Web Albums - Jon - Zuri


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh what a cutie!! I love the running shots with the ears flying :biggrin: Is it a boy? 

I'll have to put up some pics of Lola (yay! she has a name finally!) after we see her Wednesday. I'm excited to see her up and about! She was only about 2.5 weeks old when I saw her last. Not only am I excited, but my customers are excited too. I've been showing her picture to all my regulars and they can't wait to meet her in September


----------

